# What is your favorite HT system?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I've seen lots of photos of great price-is-no-object over the top HT systems, and many others that look absolutely beautiful, but this one really floats my boat. Years ago I heard music played thru Urei 813 speakers w/ Hafler amplification in a Studio control room and I was so blown away that I will never forget the experience. I may have heard better audiophile systems, but the Urei/Hafler sound really moves me. Well, I came across a HT w/ full blown Urei 5.2 and Hafler amplification. The only thing I really don't like is the ugly sofas. I have not comment on the video side of this system, I'm just drawing attention to its potential sound. I bet it sounds sweet, if not loud.

http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/readerinteriors/051509relyea/


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks nice. I don't quite get what you're asking but i'll list some pieces I'd certainly love to have in my home theater:

Taking aesthetics and perceived performance into account... 

Pre-Pro - Still waiting for theta digital to catch up with the times I guess. I'd probably go with the denon flagship. Their ultra high end electronics are sheer engineering prowess. I wonder what the custom install market has for offer in this category... i'd probably want the prepro hidden somewhere.

Pre-Amp - I dunno, I guess I`d go with whatever Parasound has out. Always wanted to own parasound gear for the sake of owning it.

Amplification - 
Seymour AV Ice Block 10001 - a bit esoteric but he does a great job with them
Marantz Reference series MA-9S2 monoblock - despite being 6 times the price it doesn't even come close to an emotiva XPA-1 but is it purty.
Emotiva XPR-7 - putting the monoblocks aside, you'd need a 30a line just to get the most out of this. 450 x 7 or whatever it's rated? Can someone say 50a line?

Floorstanding speakers I'd love:

RBH T30-LSE - Rosewood or Walnut Burl Veneer - some may consider it a monkey coffin, but I love the way it looks and it's supposed to be among the best sounding speakers out there.
RBH T-3/R - because it's tall. Very tall.
RBH SX-8300 SE/R - Macassar Ebony veneer
Status Acoustics' new prototype line array speaker
Salk Sound HT2-TL - Fireburst Finish and Zericote Finish - not their flagship speaker but certainly their most beautiful.
Usher Audio BE-20 Diamond - Dancer Walnut veneer
Focal Grand Utopia EM - these are the most futuristic looking speakers, I'd want a pair of them in my skyrise CEO office lol.. i bet they sound great too haha

Also dream of owning a pair of JTR Triple 12HTs just for parties LOL... you'd bump the city with those things at full tilt!

A speaker I'm also unsure if i like the aesthetics of is the snell phantom. Sometimes I love it, sometimes I hate it. lol.

Bookshelves and LCRs:
Usher S-520 - these are 400 dollar budget bookshelves, so they probably don't belong here. Yet here they are fellas. I'd keep a pair of these even if cost was no object, just to put on my desk
EMP Tek E41-B - black oak - see above. Cheap as it gets... yet that phase plug is to die for.
Status Acoustics Mediette - The price tag on this one should make up for the above haha
RBH T1/R see a fanboyish theme yet?
Paradigm Millenia 20 Trio - okay, this is just for all those drivers. i don't even want to count them.
Revel Ultima Gem2 - I had to throw this in, since the Salon2s were foregone from my floorstanders list

Subwoofers I'd love:
-PMC TLE1S
-Rythmik F12SE as an office/desktop sub. lol
-Havind a thigpen or two would certainly be amazing
+ many DIY ones.


Projection screen i'd love:
Seymour AV Center Stage Retractable


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks G...EV. I wasn't posting a wish list of equipment. I just liked the overall system that this owner has designed and built and the photos he shows of his project. His link tells it all. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Too "in your face" for me


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the professional studio appearance and sound myself.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My favorite was one that I saw/experienced in a "Parade of Homes" a few years back. It consisted of RBH Sound in-wall speakers and Sherwood Newcastle P-965 & A965. What impressed me most was the layout of the room and how fantastic it sounded. The room/area designated for the HT was maybe 10'x12' but the room itself was quite long, probably 30' or so. Toward the back end of the room was a pool table and wet bar area and about right in the middle, just behind and to the side were the stairs. At the top of the stairs was the entry to the house and another set of stairs that led up to the main floor. This area was all open and had a substantial entryway and a high ceiling. At the front of the room just left of the screen was a hallway that led to a couple of bedroom and a bathroom. Whoever designed and installed that home theater did an exceptional job.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

All these seem pretty cool. My favorite, though, is my own because I can lie down so comfortably and because its paid for.


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

It looks like a good full-range system. My gut reaction is wondering if the horn tweeters sound like horns. I had a Klipsch center speaker with a Traktrix horn and got rid of it. I've been reading about the Geddes waveguide tweeter.

Right now, I like my system the best. It is a small room with Tannoy SGM-10 speakers in Manley ML-10 cabinets. I recently got a pair of NOS Fostex RP60/RM765 monitors for side surrounds. They're coax like the Tannoys. I also got a pair of P.Audio BM-10CX38 (Blue Monster) coax (dual-concentric) drivers to experiment with for center and possibly surround. There are also some other 10" woofer drivers for future sub work. I have an old JBL/Urei and a Tascam amp for subs. Existing sub is Rythmik F-15.

My set-up is geared toward media production facility quality as much as my own pleasure. I admit I have space and money limitations, but I think everyone should strive to make their abode a virtual paradise.

Amp is Marantz SR-8002 surround receiver and also a pair of Manley Snapper monoblocs to feed the main stereo pair.

Until I get the acoustic treatment somewhat complete I won't bother (the close neighbors) with a sounding out.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

fractile said:


> It looks like a good full-range system. My gut reaction is wondering if the horn tweeters sound like horns. I had a Klipsch center speaker with a Traktrix horn and got rid of it.


The Urei 813 (utilizing JBL drivers) mated w/ Hafler electronics sound like no other speaker system I've heard. Clear, full bodied, articulate, with a huge soundstage, with no harshness. Most importantly an immediate 'you are there' musical presentation. They didn't have any of the negative experience you are describing. That have a very neutral sound and quite popular in recording studio control rooms. 

You could have been experiencing a mismatch of Klipsch and electronics as well as an acoustically challenged listening room with peaks and dips in the wrong places, because others swear by Klipsch's sonic purity. For me the enjoyment of building a system is matching gear in a particular listening space to end up w/ a beautifully presented sound. This is what you seemed to have done in your home. Enjoy!


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your gear. I think it is good to match things with the space.

People have ideas about what sounds good. I strive for coherence from the electronics out to the speaker and hopefully into the room.

The honk of horn tweeters has been mentioned in web posts. The resonance was obvious to me. I freaked out when I heard that sound from my ML-10's; then realized it was the soundtrack from an old movie. As a note, I imagine people immediately jump to a lack of hi-frequency resolution in the Tannoy SGM-10. I don't know. The speakers sound effortless and natural to me. Maybe the brain fills in the missing frequencies, especially in a coherent sound system.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

The setup is very nice and pleasing but my attention is repeatedly drawn to the awesome speakers. I guess with the lights dimmed, I wouldn't be as distracted. However, I sure wouldn't mind having that HT room, but with some other furniture pieces though.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well from pictures of systems I have seen others do, I would love to experience RMK's (from AVS forum) JTR system. It looks amazing and from what I read, sounds amazing.

Based on systems that I have personally heard:
A friend of mine has a Salk HT2TL system with room treatments and the sound quality is outstanding. It may not be the most dynamic HT system, but the quality of that sound is amazing. 

Another favorite of mine was a system I heard several years ago. It consisted of 5 channels of Legacy Audio Focus speakers and it was quite amazing. Meridian's digital system was also quite amazing at the time. 

Granteed....have you had a chance to hear Fritz Carbon7 monitors? Check them out if you ever get a chance. Easily one of my favorite monitor speakers. You might like them.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> Granteed....have you had a chance to hear Fritz Carbon7 monitors? Check them out if you ever get a chance. Easily one of my favorite monitor speakers. You might like them.


Based on the product page it seems to use some very familiar Scan Speak drivers... Although I don't know how the crossover sounds. Not to take away from fritz, but I also don't like how his website seemingly caters to the subjective community. I prefer it when manufactures have websites like the ones by Salk Sound and Ascend Acoustics... open and clear - when i read those websites i actually learn about the speaker.

FWIW, the Scan Speak 9500, which seems to my eyes to be the one used in the carbon 7, is one tweeter i would consider using in a DIY cost is only a bit of an object reference type system. What I would do is put it in a short and wide waveguide very similar to what Revel uses in their Salon2 tweeter. I would use an active crossover and cross it with a high slope for best sweet spot (I've also become very interested in finite impulse response crossovers).

Regarding salks, even though it's not the most attractive speaker, I really badly want to hear the Soundscape 12. It may be the best passively 3-way speaker out there, just based on some factors (the drivers, the crossover designer, the uniqu box... they all indicate an exceptionally performing speaker)

Honestly though, if i was getting any speaker with off the shelf drivers, I'd first invest in a DEQX and just get the drivers myself. the DEQX is a more valuable thing to own than any commercial loud speaker.


----------

